# Looking for Old black and white movie, Dont remember name



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is going to sound a bit strange but I saw an old black and white movie when I was young on TV that had what seemed to be the entire earth civilization or at least a community working for machines. I dont remember if it was silent or if it had subtitles but I do remember as a kid it having a lasting impression on me. I remember that something went horribly wrong and there was a huge elevator that took workers underground. I know this description is a bit vague but I dont remember much else.

Does this ring any bells for anyone?:scratchhead:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like Fritz Lang's "Metropolis". Make sure you buy the restored authorized 
version. It's a 1927 silent film that has interesting imagery but a rather muddled
story. They keep finding more footage from it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Richard, I will look that up.


----------

